

Mastering Google AdWords - joelhaus
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/07/mastering-google-adwords/

======
dcaldwell
There's a zillion books, blogs, seminars, and tips on optimizing Google
Adwords. In my experience, unless you're really willing and able to dedicate a
ton of time to Adwords, you won't do well with it (even if you read the books
and go to the seminars, etc.) What does this mean? Google Adwords still isn't
truly reaching the long tail of local businesses. I think it's one reason why
people show interest in other promotional tools (like Groupon) for small local
businesses. They're simply easier to use than Adwords. Most small business
owners don't have the time or aren't web savvy enough to figure out how to
optimize Adwords. I think there's a real opportunity to serve the lower end of
the market that Adwords isn't reaching.

